# 35mm holga review



## adamfuller (May 21, 2010)

i've been shooting some holga lately.  a little bored with digital.  just wrote a short review on a holga 135bc.  posted here if anyone is interested Review: Holga 135BC  Prime Time Crew


----------



## TheLogan (May 27, 2010)

this makes me so excited to get my film developed. just bought a 135BC


----------

